# Heres to YOU white pickup!



## Fallguy

This year I went back to my hometown to hunt deer in Unit 2k2. It seemed that every time we were walking cattails or pushing groves we had the same white Dodge Quad Cab watching from a distance, waiting for us to push something to him. We never saw the person in the pickup, just the truck from afar. We even busted out butts walking a 1 mile long slough of thick cattails, and then 3/4 of a mile of CRP in one stretch (this obviously took awhile), and yes, there was the pickup was the whole time. Frustrating, yes. Dangerous, maybe. The ending is the fun part.

The last push of the weekend found us walking a thick ravine. We scared up a few does (I already had my 2 tags filled) but we were working on my cousin's buck. After finishing the ravine we were working our way back to the highway along this fenceline. My cousin was showing me a rock pile in this fenceline where he sat last year to get his buck. All of the sudden we see this large bodied deer near the highway. The buck starts to run our direction! We get down in the tall grass and the deer gets to within 50 yards. One shot from my cousin's .243 and the 4 x 5 is down. We stand up to go check the deer out and who do we see turning around on the highway? The WHITE DODGE! We figure he was chasing the deer and chased him right to us!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nice. I hate lazy hunters.


----------



## Invector

We tryed to post some family land this year that has not been posted for sometime now down in 2H. We spent part of the opening day going around kicking people off our land. One group tried walking in on the back side of some CRP land we have. They though seen us yelling at them and got off. The next moring we caught a guy who said the night before he had shot a deer and it ran into the corn and he came back that morning to retreave it after asking for permition. It was fine that he asked to go get it, the thing that was not OK is that for this deer to have made it to the place it did it would have had to jump a fence and then run another 100 or so yards then drop all after being shot. To us it looked too much like he had shot into our standing corn. We had seen several does in there from time to time. It was clear to us with the blood on his hands that he shot into our land to get it. Also if he knew the spot the deer droped the night before then why did not he go get it then? Just too many things dont add up on that one. We also had seen plenty of shot gun rounds in areas that phesents frequent that is all posted up. Our CRP land right now looks like a major highway from all the trafic that has been driving around in it. There was no trail in there untill somone started it. We put up a sign at the spot of enterance but that sign is no longer with us.

Along with that just about every time we walked a PLOTS or a WPA area we had atleast one person watching us. One time we had just turned to head back to my truck and we had noticed 4 other groups of hunters watching us. After we seen that many watching us we went back around our farm to wait for some of them to leave the area before we went back our. All together we seen this happen 8 times. So I know your pain and dont usderstand why people would do somthing like that. They must not know how unsafe doing somthing like that can be is the only thing I can think of other then they are lazzzzzzy.


----------



## Fallguy

Invector,

Wow that a lot of crap to have to put up with. Makes a guy need a :beer:


----------



## Invector

Yes, that's why I said I feel your pain. So here is 3 cheers for those people :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## fishhook

Invector, I am not trying to start an argument here I am just wondering cause i know this goes on in the area i hunt in. And if your wondering, no, we do not post our land....the little bit my family has kept over the years (no-one in my family farms any longer).

Do you ever hunt the land you post? What happens in the area i hunt is everyone posts up there land tighter than a nuns boosum and then hunts all the public land during the day and retreats to their own in the evenings and mornings to sit in thier hut or tower or what have you. My feeling is they do not want to interfier or scare the deer on their own property, but are more than willing to scare them off the public land.

In my eyes this has made it difficult to find huntable land as deer have been drilled so hard on the public and open private land.

Do you see this in your area to? Maybe you hunt the land you post also and that's great. I am just curious if any others have seen this. I only ask cause you were talking about walking plots and then brought up your posted land.

ps....it does suck to get a hunt ruined by someone else. I feel for you. On saturday morning my brother and I had been watching a decent buck on some plots land for about 40 minutes waiting for it to calm down in a cattail slough it was standing next to when a pickup driving down the road hits the brakes right next to us, gets on the phone, and before you know it 5 pickups were surrounding this plots land and people were litterly running to the slough so as we could not have an opportunity. Slobs. We left out of fear of getting shot. These guys were not locals to the area i hunt, but the license plates gave their location away. It was quite sad in my opinion.

Deer hunting has become so cut-throat the past 5-10 years i can't believe it. Used to be people were happy for you if you were lucky and bagged a nice one. Now everyone is ****** and feels that deer should have been theirs, was on thier land most of the season, and you probably shot it on thier land.

The largest buck i have ever shot is a 135 class whitetail and i have a feeling that i will be hard pressed to ever beat that one. Not because they aren't there, but because land access is getting harder and harder each year. But i always hope. Hopefully i'll get lucky and step on a big one this coming weekend :wink: For me it's the fun of the hunt and the unkown anyway. Not the kill. i actually feel a little remorse after each kill if that makes any sense at all.

This isn't meant to be negative, cause i hold no resentment towards people that post their land. i understand they own it. I am just trying to see what goes on in other regions of the state.


----------



## Plainsman

You would not believe all the wounded buck stories I heard this week-end. Everyone on posted land has a buck that is wounded. Many asked permission, but I told them you have to talk to my brother-in-law, he owns the land. That just did not soak through their head, they wanted me to say sure go ahead. One fellow said he had a permit to be off the trail so wanted to drive in and shoot their wounded buck. We had been watching the buck he was talking about for four hours bedded 400 yards from our camp. He was not wounded and these guys wanted to go shoot him at 7:30 pm. I told them poaching wasn't legal if they did have permission.

I , a friend, and my son camp in my brother-in-law's pasture. About noon on Saturday a Suburban drives in, the guy introduces himself, and tells me "I thought I should let you know the pasture is ours next week-end". The insinuation was I wasn't welcome next week-end, only they got to hunt. Well, I told him I had surgery Monday, so didn't want to take care of four does and would definitely be back the following week-end. Then they proceed to drive off the trail to where they said they had a wounded buck in the pasture. I walked over and told them if they didn't get their tail back on the trail in 60 seconds they would all be talking to a judge.

Some years are quiet, and other years the idiots just come out of the woodwork.

Oh, and Fallguy we were in 2K2 also. In that unit 2 years ago we had a white dodge diesel follow us everywhere. I know who that was, I wonder if it was the same guy?


----------



## Norm70

Guys like that really get me nervous. I honestly do not mind road hunters as long as they don't sit there and cap for you. It happens alot where I am walking with other hunters and a guy will sit on a corner and wait for something to come out. I really scares me more than any thing. I know one of the first things they teach you in hunters safety is to know your target and background but what happens if a guy drives up a section line right in front of you. you kick up a deer in the crp and are sitting in a low spot. It just scary to think what could happen.

I can't say i am walk for every deer i have ever gotten i do drive around in the morning til about 8am and then sometime at sunset. In between its always been the rule in our group you walk in the daytime until everyone gets their deer, whether your carrying a deer rifle or with a shotgun pounding every catail slough, I have the scratches to prove it.


----------



## take'em

Last Friday, opening of deer season we were sitting by an area that we were going to hunt when it was legal time. We were watching this pickup about 1/2 mile away and with 15 minutes until legal shooting time they shot and took off. I also noticed whenever we were walking it was like we were the ones being stalked with all of the vehicles surrounding the fields we were in. I also notices a lot of lazy hunters who would drive out into the middle of fields to drive around dried out sloughs and even found tracks in CRP fields.


----------



## kevin.k

> Chris Hustad
> PostPosted: Tue Nov 14, 2006 10:39 am Post subject:
> Nice. I hate lazy hunters.


this weekend i was in the badlands section 4D, and i had been sitting all day back in the hills, so i didnt see much of went on but my dad has arthritis and was very sore on the 2nd day so he sat in the truck and he told me he saw these 2 trucks with 4 guys in each truck drive by 9 TIMES!!! withing an hour!!!!! i cannot belive it, but they can do w.e they want while i was 4 or 5 miles back on a bute pulling the trigger on a dandy mulie they where driving their trucks on some gravel roads hahahahaha


----------



## omegax

We had some jerk try to wait for us to push something at him. We were just after a couple of decent sized-does as all of our buck tags were filled. We were maybe a third of the way into our walk and we made a collective decision to turn around and go back the way we came... the best part was that we turned around and walked back in an area where he couldn't see us. I wonder how long he sat in his "portable stand" and waited for us to come out the other end. Even if I were after my buck I think I would have made the same decision. I'm not his trained herding-dog...


----------



## Fallguy

omegax

Good for you guys. I know we have stopped walking before and just stood there until pickups have driven away. I'm patient.


----------



## Turner

This happens way too much. Chris called it what it is "slob hunters". It seems that too many people, not hunters, are in the field these days. These people do not know what it is like to hunt, walk, and scout for your game, they are LAZY. For me, that is what it's all about, if I shoot something, that's just a bonus. These people want to get things the easy way, they are LAZY and by doing this so called "road hunting" they are ruining it for the true outdoorsman and hunters. This is one of the things that has turned me off from deer hunting in ND. If you are one of these people that call yourself a hunter, do us all a favor, STAY HOME, because you are a slob and have I said LAZY yet?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

This story is hilarious..........because the group I usually hunt with (in 2k1) said they had a white dodge doing that to them as well. They would walk woody draws and he would sit at the end and drive off as they ended the push.

Looks like I'll never own a white dodge.......they stand out too much !!


----------



## Invector

fishhook said:


> Invector, I am not trying to start an argument here I am just wondering cause i know this goes on in the area i hunt in. And if your wondering, no, we do not post our land....the little bit my family has kept over the years (no-one in my family farms any longer).
> 
> Do you ever hunt the land you post? What happens in the area i hunt is everyone posts up there land tighter than a nuns boosum and then hunts all the public land during the day and retreats to their own in the evenings and mornings to sit in thier hut or tower or what have you. My feeling is they do not want to interfier or scare the deer on their own property, but are more than willing to scare them off the public land.
> 
> In my eyes this has made it difficult to find huntable land as deer have been drilled so hard on the public and open private land.
> 
> ps....it does suck to get a hunt ruined by someone else. I feel for you. On saturday morning my brother and I had been watching a decent buck on some plots land for about 40 minutes waiting for it to calm down in a cattail slough it was standing next to when a pickup driving down the road hits the brakes right next to us, gets on the phone, and before you know it 5 pickups were surrounding this plots land and people were litterly running to the slough so as we could not have an opportunity. Slobs. We left out of fear of getting shot. These guys were not locals to the area i hunt, but the license plates gave their location away. It was quite sad in my opinion.
> 
> Deer hunting has become so cut-throat the past 5-10 years i can't believe it. Used to be people were happy for you if you were lucky and bagged a nice one. Now everyone is ticked and feels that deer should have been theirs, was on thier land most of the season, and you probably shot it on thier land.
> 
> The largest buck i have ever shot is a 135 class whitetail and i have a feeling that i will be hard pressed to ever beat that one. Not because they aren't there, but because land access is getting harder and harder each year. But i always hope. Hopefully i'll get lucky and step on a big one this coming weekend :wink: For me it's the fun of the hunt and the unkown anyway. Not the kill. i actually feel a little remorse after each kill if that makes any sense at all.
> 
> This isn't meant to be negative, cause i hold no resentment towards people that post their land. i understand they own it. I am just trying to see what goes on in other regions of the state.


First NO we are not those people who post our land and go hunt someone elses land. We are not that kind of person. The PLOTS land actually is owned by a nefue of my grandfathers (I think). Needless to say my mom would have been related to him some how. Though it is PLOTS and sits right next to our land we hunt it. We really could care less about others going in on it. Same with the bit of land we do not have posted. The thing that we do mind is the guy who was driving around out in that same PLOTS on saterday and the guys we kicked off of our CRP land that was very clearly marked as posted...still some thought the postings were ment they could still go in it. The rest of our hunting party went out west this past weekend and were not around. So we have a situation of un-ID people out on stuff they should not be on. Along with everything else, the amount of people who had to stop and watch us, even when we were on our posted land.

I do know what you are saying about poeple who post and hunt everyone elses. That is their choice though. We dont do that. One reason we posted this year was to give us a better chance to be safe. Last year when we did not post it some guys came and started walking a fence line. We did not know they were there, not untill we walked up over a hill that is. Needless to say it was not safe. Later that day we watched many different groups drive right though the areas we were hunting. This made us post everything this year. Though some people still think they are above a posted sign. It is the fact of how many guys came on here and said we feel your pain and all agreed that it happens way to much. The area we are in is mostly small towns and farm. The G&F are hardly seen in that area. I think though it might be time to give them a little gingle so they are aware of what goes on out there. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith

I hate to say this....

But if the state would adopt a policy or law that states you need permission to hunt otherwise it is trespassing.

I know many farmers and the difficulty of finding land owners....but this law could stop some of the garbage hunters.

Chuck


----------



## fishhook

I think you misconstrued my comments and maybe i didn't state them right. But, I'm not gonna comment any further on anything you said.

However, even though i think it is wrong and i don't do it I do think you will see more and more tresspassing taking place on posted land due to the amount of acres becoming locked every year. I think some people are just fed up with it and willing to take chances. Call them slob's or whatever, but this could be a continuing and growing problem as more and more acres are locked up. there are a lot of people starving for hunting opportunities that are just deteriorating due to a number of factors.


----------



## tgoldade

I also cannot stand "road hunters", for god sake get out of the pickup and walk a little. What really irritates me is people who do no scouting, and do nothing but drive around and get lucky and shoot a big one. Irritates a guy when you walk 10 plus miles a day and spend countless hours scouting and sitting in stands and then get to here about the guy who drove by the one chunk of unposted land and shot your nice buck you've had on your trail cams and had been scouting out for months. Doesn't sting nears as bad if at least a neighbor shoots it on his land.


----------



## roostman

I'm not fond of road or slob hunters, but we do not know if this person was physically handicapped or on the older side and just wasn't capable of getting out and walking but still loved to hunt? It could be? No I do not own a white dodge pickup either, i just love the way we critisize people without knowing the circumstances and you could all be right on he was just lazy, then again it could be someones Grandpa or handicapped brother who just can't get out and huff it.


----------



## Invector

fishhook said:


> I think you misconstrued my comments and maybe i didn't state them right. But, I'm not gonna comment any further on anything you said.
> 
> However, even though i think it is wrong and i don't do it I do think you will see more and more tresspassing taking place on posted land due to the amount of acres becoming locked every year. I think some people are just fed up with it and willing to take chances. Call them slob's or whatever, but this could be a continuing and growing problem as more and more acres are locked up. there are a lot of people starving for hunting opportunities that are just deteriorating due to a number of factors.


I agree 100%


----------



## jhegg

Chuck,

Learn a new song.



> But if the state would adopt a policy or law that states you need permission to hunt otherwise it is trespassing.


We all know you are for that and no restrictions on nr waterfowl hunter's.

Live here for a while and then tell us what we need for regulations.


----------



## barebackjack

North Dakotans.....some of the nicest people in the nation,........until deer season when half turn into "blanks".

Last year we had a dozen or more less than ideal situations. Road vultures, drive by'ers, tresspassers (RIGHT IN THE YARD!). 
Had a guy decide he would post a posted crp field for us while we pushed it, didnt bother to tell us, I had a shot at a dandy buck, but there was orange behind it, I thought "what the hell, nobody is supposed to be there", well this dumb f*#@ was. I got ****** and ran over there. He laughs and says "hehe good thing you didnt shoot huh?", I flipped out. He was truly hurt I think, he really didnt have a clue. I told him to get the hell off the posted land, he counters with "well, Ive lived here my entire life", I told him I didnt care, than he got beligerant. Started cussing me out, I got a little nervous (he did after all have a gun, and I sure as hell wasnt going to die in a CRP field). But luckily he calmed down and left. Judging by how fast he went from happy, to hurt, to ragin ******, Id have to say he was bipolar or something, not a good mix.

All I can say is, no more gun hunting for this guy. Im gonna sit in my treestand buried back in the woods with my bow or muzzleloader away from all the madness. Im not gonna push deer anymore, im going to become a hunting recluse, lol. All the craziness just aint worth it. Perfectly decent people just lose it during deer season, I guess "buck fever" is just to much for them to handle, they get tunnel vision and loose all rationality.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Jhegg.....

One question would a tresspass law stop some of what is going on? You say move here.....I say move here and you don't hear too many of these stories. In a state where you have to ask permission before entering land....you find out if there is other groups going to be hunting, you learn how many groups have been there before, you can work together, etc.

I see it as a huge saftey concern. You have people using high powered rifles cabable of killing things out to a 1000 yards. I know I would like to know if others will be in the same woods, field, crp, etc. I would like to know which direction they are in so I don't shoot that way.

I know alot are against this and most are farmers. But can you tell me that these stories I am hearing might not have happened with a tresspass law?

I know I am beating a dead horse. But Everyday there is a thread about caping NR or eliminating NR's or too many NR's.


----------



## Fallguy

Guys I didn't mean to start a bloodbath here or cause any hurt feelings. I just meant to share an ironic story about hunting. No hard feelings.


----------



## djleye

> I say move here and you don't hear too many of these stories


Chuck, MN is not ND. What % of your landowners are not actually around? What is the average size of the MN farm vs. ND? what is the average drive between MN farms and ND? These all need to be taken into consideration. You cannot say that because something works in MN, it will then work in ND. They are different animals.


----------



## R y a n

jhegg said:


> Chuck,
> 
> Learn a new song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the state would adopt a policy or law that states you need permission to hunt otherwise it is trespassing.
> 
> 
> 
> We all know you are for that and no restrictions on nr waterfowl hunter's.
> 
> Live here for a while and then tell us what we need for regulations.
Click to expand...

Chuck

I agree with him. Please keep this thread on track. You sometimes seem to enjoy interjecting side thoughts that are somewhat relevent, yet tend to rile people up and take a thread down a new path. E.g. Thread hi-jacking.

You've stated your opinion before on tresspass. We've heard your thoughts... You seem unwilling to understand that the situations are different. If you want to continue down this path of talking tresspass please start your own new thread.

Ryan


----------



## Chuck Smith

Djleye......

I understand that fact that farms are streched out and tennats live miles away.

But this system works in SD, WY, CO, KS, TX, IA, MO, etc. They all have large tracks of land. In my area there are alot of absentee land owners. People that live in St. Paul or Chicago or Hawaii. The thing about this system is if the land is rented all you need to do is find the rentor (unless it is stated in rental contract.). I have hunted ND for pheasants and I have always found the land owners or rentors. Yes it takes time and leg work. But it can be done!

I am not trying to start a huge arguement. But many of the problems that people are talking about could be almost eliminated with some type of tresspass law. I also understand how hard it would be to hunt predators...very difficult with a tresspass law. So I see both sides.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Ryan...

Sorry to hi jack the thread. I posted the above before i read your post.

Chuck


----------



## rasmusse

> We figure he was chasing the deer and chased him right to us!


My 3 sons and I were working a section of CRP Saturday morning and there was at least one pickup on every side of the section. The thing is, they would scare the deer right back into the section and in front of us. We had our 2 nice bucks and 2 does by 8:30 thanks to the "vultures".


----------



## foxy 63

> but we were working on my cousin's buck.


uhh isnt that called party hunting


----------



## stonebroke

Fallguy said:


> This year I went back to my hometown to hunt deer in Unit 2k2. It seemed that every time we were walking cattails or pushing groves we had the same white Dodge Quad Cab watching from a distance, waiting for us to push something to him. We never saw the person in the pickup, just the truck from afar. We even busted out butts walking a 1 mile long slough of thick cattails, and then 3/4 of a mile of CRP in one stretch (this obviously took awhile), and yes, there was the pickup was the whole time. Frustrating, yes. Dangerous, maybe. The ending is the fun part.
> 
> The last push of the weekend found us walking a thick ravine. We scared up a few does (I already had my 2 tags filled) but we were working on my cousin's buck. After finishing the ravine we were working our way back to the highway along this fenceline. My cousin was showing me a rock pile in this fenceline where he sat last year to get his buck. All of the sudden we see this large bodied deer near the highway. The buck starts to run our direction! We get down in the tall grass and the deer gets to within 50 yards. One shot from my cousin's .243 and the 4 x 5 is down. We stand up to go check the deer out and who do we see turning around on the highway? The WHITE DODGE! We figure he was chasing the deer and chased him right to us!


My two cents worth: As far as I'm concerned, ALL CRP land should be open to hunting regardless of ownership.... Hey, that's my tax dollar paying the farmer to NOT FARM that ground. What irks me even more is farmers who put their land into CRP and then charge people to hunt on it or lease it out to outfitters. That my friend is wrong....no other way to put it. If you have CRP and someone politely asks permission to hunt, let them hunt it for Pete Sakes. We have CRP payments, grain subsidies, etc. and we still can't hunt the land? Then we have BLM ground and National Forest that grazing rights are leased out on and it's grazed to the dirt......the few places of public ground that is still available and the ranchers control that too. Give me a break.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

have you ever thought of the farmers that have cattle that DONT graze to the dirt...the ones that keep moving them through the pastures and dont want hunters roaming around whereever they please shooting..? well its just not that easy to say yes to some ppl


----------



## Fallguy

foxy 63 said:


> but we were working on my cousin's buck.
> 
> 
> 
> uhh isnt that called party hunting
Click to expand...

No...it isn't. It's called pushing cover for other people to help them get their deer. They walked for me so I walk for them. That's the right thing to do.


----------



## stonebroke

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> have you ever thought of the farmers that have cattle that DONT graze to the dirt...the ones that keep moving them through the pastures and dont want hunters roaming around whereever they please shooting..? well its just not that easy to say yes to some ppl


Yes, I know there are ranchers and farmers who are very conscientious....... I think the bottom line is that there are slob farmers and ranchers just like there are slob hunters and vice versa.....there are some great farmers and ranchers as well as some great hunters. My objection to this original post was that they had posted CRP ground. Like I said, that is my tax dollar paying their bill and if I'm a conscientious hunter who respects the land, etc. I should have the right to hunt there if I request permission.


----------



## Fallguy

stonebroke said:


> My objection to this original post was that they had posted CRP ground. Like I said, that is my tax dollar paying their bill and if I'm a conscientious hunter who respects the land, etc. I should have the right to hunt there if I request permission.


Stonebroke

Where in my original post did I say this CRP land was posted? We were walking unposted CRP land. And here is this yahoo in a white pickup sitting at the end of it waiting for us to push deer to him. He had every right to hunt it as we did and as you do. The only difference is that WE were actually doing the hunting while he was sitting there like a dumb @$$ trying to get shot.


----------



## boondocks

stonebroke said:


> My two cents worth: As far as I'm concerned, ALL CRP land should be open to hunting regardless of ownership.... Hey, that's my tax dollar paying the farmer to NOT FARM that ground. What irks me even more is farmers who put their land into CRP and then charge people to hunt on it or lease it out to outfitters. That my friend is wrong....no other way to put it. If you have CRP and someone politely asks permission to hunt, let them hunt it for Pete Sakes. We have CRP payments, grain subsidies, etc. and we still can't hunt the land? Then we have BLM ground and National Forest that grazing rights are leased out on and it's grazed to the dirt......the few places of public ground that is still available and the ranchers control that too. Give me a break.


I agree 110%. All crp should be open to hunting.

This has little to do with the original post, but I thought I'd throw it out there anyway. IMO The lack of accessible land to hunt is doing more harm to the sport of hunting than PETA ever will. I quit hunting pheasants long ago for that reason. Posted sign after posted sign and everyone always sez just ask. Well, after asking 15 people and only 2 let you hunt it gets to be to a little much. I finally just said the heck with it and hung it up. I still hunt deer though, all on public land. Every once in a while I'll get a wild hair and see some good deer land thats posted and figure what the heck Ill ask, you never know , but its always the same thing, a big fat " NO". I'm very grateful to the NDGF and the Corp of Engineers(hope I don't get lynched for this comment) for the public land that they have made accessible.

Good thing lakes and rivers can't be posted.


----------



## Jiffy

guys,

I know a lot of landowners that would not enroll their land into CRP if it was "automatically open to hunting". That would be a bad thing. IMO I would rather see a lot of habitat with some of it being posted than hardly anything posted and no habitat. The birds, deer, snails, frogs....ect don't always stay on posted CRP. That posted CRP, on the other hand, does harbor those birds, deer, snails, and frogs throughout the winter. Which is very important, more habitat, more birds, deer, snails, and frogs.....get my drift? :beer:

As far as the "road scavengers" go....get use to it. Its always going to happen. Bottom line......

One thing I've done is situations such as yours is I have actually had my whole hunting party just stop and start waving. Don't walk anymore, just stop and wave to your hearts content and don't stop until they leave. It does work. At least it worked for me one time. :lol: It is very frustrating though. You feel like "lacing one" across their hood!!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

i agree with jiffy...if these animals have no where to go and be safe what is goin to happen to their populations....i think posted ground is a great thing..there is enough land out there that isnt posted too.


----------



## USSapper

PP see that the land is posted and automatically think it is off limits. I have had little trouble ever getting land access to prime land around Jamestown. Just ask. 2/15-at least you got a couple yes's


----------



## stonebroke

Fallguy said:


> stonebroke said:
> 
> 
> 
> My objection to this original post was that they had posted CRP ground. Like I said, that is my tax dollar paying their bill and if I'm a conscientious hunter who respects the land, etc. I should have the right to hunt there if I request permission.
> 
> 
> 
> Stonebroke
> 
> Where in my original post did I say this CRP land was posted? We were walking unposted CRP land. And here is this yahoo in a white pickup sitting at the end of it waiting for us to push deer to him. He had every right to hunt it as we did and as you do. The only difference is that WE were actually doing the hunting while he was sitting there like a dumb @$$ trying to get shot.
Click to expand...

The first sentence of your post stated you were trying to post some family land this year that hadn't been posted, then you went right into the part about hunting the CRP......it read like it was posted.

I agree.......the dude in the white truck sounds like a lazy sob. You'll find people like that in all walks of life....not just hunting.


----------



## USSapper

Stonebroke, you have your people mixed up, that was inventecthat said he was posting land


----------



## stonebroke

Lindberg9 said:


> Stonebroke, you have your people mixed up, that was inventecthat said he was posting land


Ok...Thanks.... I get mixed up easily at times. :lol:

The one thing folks need to remember is that things are not always as they appear on the surface. Now I'm not defending whoever was in this white truck....wouldn't know them from Adam, but it's easy to jump to conclusions.

Here in Montana it is legal for a handicapped hunter to shoot from a vehicle from a County Road. You have to jump through some hoops to get all the paperwork to do it, but my father-in-law was handicapped and after completing all the forms, submitting doctor's statements, etc. he was issued a handicap permit. I have no idea who was in this white pickup, but the point is it could have been someone old and handicapped or perhaps a handicapped child. It could have been someone looking for a dog they'd lost, etc. Maybe it was an older couple out for a drive who just wanted to see some action from the drive. You just never really know. We're all guilty of jumping to conclusions and making assumptions, but until we have the facts and know for sure what is going on it's unfair to just assume the white truck folks were lazy slob hunters. They probably were, but innocent till proven guilty???????


----------



## USSapper

Boy, that sure means there was alot of "spectators" out watching the past three weekends


----------



## OBSESSED

GIVE THE GUY IN THE WHITE TRUCK A BREAK...HE WAS PROBABLY HUNG OVER FROM A LONG NIGHT OF HEAVY DRINKING AND WAS TOO TIRED TO WALK. uke: hehe


----------



## Fallguy

It's possible that the person was handicapped/elderly or whatnot. Still, it's dangerous sitting on roads while people are pushing shelter belts, tree groves, cattail sloughs and the like. Obviously we take note of what is beyond our target but still. The guy could have gone hunting with his own party of hunters or at least talked to us, told us their situation so everyone is on the same page. But just sitting there until we are 3/4 done with the push then driving off mysteriously makes me belief the person was just a lazy SOB.


----------



## USSapper

OBSESSED said:


> GIVE THE GUY IN THE WHITE TRUCK A BREAK...HE WAS PROBABLY HUNG OVER FROM A LONG NIGHT OF HEAVY DRINKING AND WAS TOO TIRED TO WALK. uke: hehe


or maybe couldnt even walk yet:lol:


----------



## ice man

I am probably one of those people who you call slob hunters. I normally just hunt in the mourning and in the evenings. During the day I work on things that have to get done on the farm and during the week I am in school so I don't hunt in the mournings and when I get home I only have 45 minutes at the max to hunt and by that time it is not even worth it to walk something so I just drive around. We post most of our land and that is because we don't get a lot of time to hunt my dad has a hay grinding business and only get's to hunt on Sunday's so that is why we post your land. Our neighbor has a CRP field that he let us put our hunting shack in and we only get hunt that on weekends and that land is posted too. You people that are complaning about the CRP, well about half of it in my area is nonfarmable and the rest is people put in when the CRP payments are good and a lot of that farmable land will be coming out in the next 5 years. To some of us that CRP payment is making us more money off of that land than it would be trying to farm it, with all the slughts and then you get that sour ground in there that absoutly nothing grows on and you can't get rid of it and all that turning around is not any fun either. It just don't work with hi fuel prices. I do a fair amount of pre season scouting on our spare time. So there is my two cents in on this hole deal.


----------

